
The only way to solve the three body problem - musgravepeter
http://www.wired.com/2016/06/way-solve-three-body-problem/
======
musgravepeter
Flagged by my Google alert on "three body".

WAY more triple homicides than physics articles, but every once in awhile
something good like this shows up!

